# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Монитор VirusInfo  >  Пойманы в разделе Помогите, отчет за период 08.04.2010 - 09.04.2010

## CyberHelper

not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.FearAds.heur -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-436374069-1993962763-854245398-2618\dc221\book_7687.htm ( DrWEB: Adware.FieryAds.29, BitDefender: Gen:Adware.AdRiver.1 )not-a-virus:RemoteAdmin.Win32.RAdmin.20 -> d:\system~1\.exenot-a-virus:RemoteAdmin.Win32.RAdmin.20 -> c:\windows\system32\svchоst.exe ( DrWEB: Program.RemoteAdmin )not-a-virus:RemoteAdmin.Win32.RAdmin.20 -> c:\windows\system32\admdll.dll ( DrWEB: Program.RemoteAdmin.21 )Packed.Win32.Krap.x -> c:\windows\services.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Spambot.3531, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected]@jlbc, AVAST4: Win32:Bredolab-CZ [Trj] )Rootkit.Win32.Pakes.zo -> c:\win\system32\drivers\wmmivemy.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen.18257, BitDefender: Backdoor.Tofsee.Gen, NOD32: Win32/TrojanDownloader.Genome.CLU trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.BAT.Qhost.fp -> c:\documents and settings\администратор\мои документы\мои рисунки\vk.rar ( DrWEB: archive: Trojan.Hosts.52, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2300890 )Trojan-Clicker.Win32.Cycler.ozg -> c:\documents and settings\администратор\application data\microsoft\penifoco.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLC.Asdas.4, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.APFB, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Trojan-Clicker.Win32.Cycler.ozg -> c:\program files\internet explorer\wmpscfgs.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLC.Asdas.4, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.APFB, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Trojan-Clicker.Win32.Cycler.ozg -> c:\program files\internet explorer\wmpscfgs.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLC.Asdas.4, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.APFB, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.dkkk -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-1202660629-2025429265-1606980848-1006\update.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.19852 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Bagle.avs -> c:\windows\system32\wfsintwq.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.6851, BitDefender: Rootkit.Bagle.Gen, AVAST4: Win32:Beagle-AAW [Trj] )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.wmq -> c:\docume~1\amo\locals~1\temp\oldbot.exeTrojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.bvlx -> c:\windows\system32\a726727c.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.64715 )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.ahix -> c:\windows\lbdosdp.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad1.43052, BitDefender: Gen:Packed.Hiloti.1, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.gen -> c:\windows\system32\sfcfiles.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.WinSpy.641 )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.gen -> c:\windows\system32\sfcfiles.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.WinSpy.641 )Trojan.Win32.FraudPack.apul -> c:\windows\system32\app_dll.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen.59885, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.FraudPack.apul -> c:\windows\system32\app_dll.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen.59885, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.VB.acel -> c:\documents and settings\amo\local settings\temp\aim6.exeTrojan.Win32.VB.acel -> c:\documents and settings\amo\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\8vt8kuaw\aim6[1].exeTrojan.Win32.Vrdapi.b -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\atapidrv.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.6671, AVAST4: Win32:Inject-YB [Trj] )

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

